# Does this look like a true GSD?



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Can I possibly get any input here please. 
Does this look like a full GSD to you? 
The dog is 9 months old, 67 pounds. 
Owner says this one had 6 siblings, and the parents were both German Shepherds. 
This one here is not registered. 
Anyways, he's got a great temperament. Good with kids and dogs. Very social. 

He's got quite substantial legs and feet. I guess that he may reach 85 pounds when fully grown. Not sure, just a guess here. 

What line do you think he's from? I can't tell if he's possibly mixed with another breed in there, or not. 

I'd love opinions please. 


Given that I am new, this darn site refuses to let me post a pic or link. :frown2: 
Really can I simply buy a membership to get full access now? 

I posted this very thread on the General Behavior forum (kind of an oops post there, but that's where I put the first one). It is there with pics uploaded if anyone might look for it please.


----------

